# 18W Plexi



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i had originally decided i would blog about the build...but then...cash got tight, so i worked slow...i didn't want to get to a point where i was done except for firing up, but didn't have coin for tubes...i hate having stuff almost done, there looking at you, laughing at you...so i just worked slow...

i would like to thank Trinity Amps, their forum and this one...whether i posted a question, or the question was already posted...there is an abundance of answers here and there...

the amp came packaged really nicely!


















i thought it was awesome that all the parts came in little baggies (which i've been re-using) with a list of components...AND...a color code chart for the resistors...it saved some time digging through my desk looking for the chart i had laminated...










rather than drag it all out...i'll just post the finished wiring photos...





























so...now i'm at the point of testing...so...if all goes well, i'll test at lunch time...and then maybe will be rocking it tonight (fingers crossed and knocking on wood)...

all thats left is the head shell...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

still toying with what i'd like for the shell...i've backlit my traynor...but its off a 9V battery...this amp has an unused 5V tap...i thought about wiring up a bridge rectifier to convert to DC and then backlight it that way...i may just go old school on this one too...haven't decided yet...

i ordered a pickup from GFS for my junk-tele...can't wait for it to get here so we can rip some tunes!


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice job man! I love the thick "guide" with the Trinity kit. Step-by-step all the way to the end.

Enjoy the fire up.

DW


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice job. Hope it fires up on all cylinders.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thx guys!

i hope it fires up good too!

the one thing that had me pulling my hair out was the ground bus...could never get it hot enough...thats my main concern...that its all grounding!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...as it turns out...i spent all night friday with it...and most of saturday with the amp too...fired up and voltages were acceptable...but no sound...

turns out when i tried to reverse the hi and lo inputs...i must've wired something wrong...once i r-reversed...BANG...

hot damn it sounds awesome! its a great amp...dynamic and just sounds great...i may change it a bit for just a little more gain on the TMB channel...but we'll see...

the only thing so far is...i installed the VRM...it seems like you lose gain when you turn it down...

but hot damn...with the VRM up...and the gain and volume on 10...HEAVEN! (and hell on ear drums...remember ear plugs!!)


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

finished it all up last night...installed a bleed resistor and a cascade mod...(run the T/V channel into the TMB channel for more gain)...i also unhooked the 100K resistor on the gain pot for a bit more gain on the TMB channel

played it at lunch...love it! not entirely sold on the Cascade feature...but its just a switch...and i left the wire in place to put it back to stock if i wanted...

View attachment 2396


----------

